# W: World eaters forgeworld shoulder pads



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello, looking for about 15 world eater forge world shoulder pads. But these must be for power armour not terminator armour. And they must be the ones with the world eater symbol 

Willing to pay cash via paypal or trade for minis. Let me know what you got!


----------

